

DIY transcranial Direct Current Stimulation (tDCS) device - malandrew
http://brmlab.cz/project/brain_hacking/tdcs

======
pranjalv123
This is really cool. I've been thinking of building something like this, and
it's great to see a DIY writeup - last time I checked, there wasn't much out
there.

~~~
malandrew
Yeah, it's also the first DIY tDCS device I've seen that tackles the current
control issue. I think it may need a bit more in the way of failure-mode
safety features, but it looks good enough to try some brain hacking.

